# Stihl BG72 Blower Fuel Cap



## Cannon51 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm working on a BG72 blower for a buddy. The gas cap is busted and sprays gas everywhere when it runs. I found a part number 4128 350 0505 but the ones I have found for sale http://tewarehouse.com/125-207 do not appear to be vented and the Original clearly is. I don't mind buying a cap, just don't want to buy one that won't work.
Cannon


----------



## DND 9000 (Dec 13, 2016)

The vent is in the filler cap. Also on the cap 4128 350 0505. That part number is right for the BG 72.


----------

